# دائرة اضاءة مصابيح المنزل اوتوماتيكيا عند حلول الظلام



## boy abdo (18 يوليو 2009)

:20::20::20:
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ثم أما بعد:
اقدم لكم ان شاء الله المشروع الثالث فى اليوم الثالث لى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى كثرا ما تعلمت منه فى هذه الفتره الصغيره.
أقدم لكم اليوم دائره كهربيه مهمه جدا وبسيطه جدا وتم تنفيذها بواسطتى بكل سهوله فى البيت وهى دائره لإضاءة مصابيح المنزل الخارجيه اوتوماتيكيا عند حلول الظلام دون الحاجه الى مفاتيح كهربيه وتم كتابة المشروع بكل تفاصيله فى هذا اللينك فأرجو الإستفاده منه ان شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/118499987/8e3eb163/_______.html:28::28:


اللهم ارحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين واشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين أمين.....أمين
:77::77::77:


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا انا عندي حاجة من تصميمي للمشروع ده جايز يكون بتاعك احسن منه واصغر 
بس عايز اسالك سؤال 
الواحد لما بيدعي الدعوة دي بيبقي زعلان انت اول واحد تدعيها وانت رافع ايدك وفرحاااان قوي 
هههههههههههههههههههه


boy abdo قال:


> اللهم ارحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين واشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين أمين.....أمين
> :77::77::77:


----------



## boy abdo (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على التعليق الجميل ده بس انا فرحان ليه؟ 
السبب هوه انى من امة النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمه الوحيده اللى الرحمه مؤكده للها على حسب احاديث وكلام النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ويمكنك مراجعة هذه الاحاديث على المنتدى الاسلامى

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه


----------



## عضو1 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكمان7 (19 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل فما السبب


----------



## boy abdo (20 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد:
والله يا اخى تم تجربة الرابط وهو يعمل 100% ولله الحمد
اكيد المشكله عندك ولك الشكر


----------



## حناحنه (23 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على الطرح الجميل كل التوفيق
:77::77::77:


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (25 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداً ويعطيك العافيه واسعد الله ايامك . اعجبتني الفكرة مع جهلي با الدوئر الكترونيه
وشكرً


----------



## mhds (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ghost-1 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ياغالييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## م/ رائد (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله ألف خيـــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ورد بلدي (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا اختكم في هندسه الكتونيات
ارجو المساعده في تنزيل برنامج الpsbمن اجل
printed circuit
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سعيد بركات (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## wara9a1 (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا أخي على الموضوع كما نشكر القييمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع.
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال.


----------



## سنان العمري (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخي الغالي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمنصابر (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة لك اخى الكريم


----------



## نوفلكو (31 يوليو 2009)

دائره لإضاءة مصابيح المنزل الخارجيه اوتوماتيكيا عند حلول الظلام دون الحاجه ا


----------



## boy abdo (1 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد:
الأخت الكريمه الدائره مرسومه فى الملف اذى تم رفعه يمكنك الاجتهاد والاعتماد على نفسك فى رسم الدائره لمطبوعه على اى البرامج الاتيه(eagle-prteous-or cad)وان قابلتك اى مشكله سوف اساعدك فورا بمجرد ان تعلمينى بذلك.
والله المستعان


----------



## المدعج (3 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل 

مشكووور


----------



## mhibr (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكراا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## ammards (5 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه*


----------



## Fai9aL0 (6 أغسطس 2009)

ـألله يعافيكـ ـأخي ..

جـاري التحميــل ..


----------



## musamujbel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله في**ك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـن
*


----------



## ANYDATA (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ashraf777 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور فكرة جميلة وبسيطة
أنشاء الله أقوم بتجربتها


----------



## mssa (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع يجب الاستفادة منه


----------



## ali mohd (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور كثير كثير يا باشمهندس يا ملك


----------



## ابونعمان2 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابونعمان2 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Nashwa_m (7 ديسمبر 2010)

قال صلي الله عليه وسلم "من صلي علي حين يصبح عشرا
وحين يمسي علي عشر ا وجبت شفاعتي"
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد 
:70::70::70::70::70::70::70:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه على سيرفر آخر
و شكراً لك​


----------



## لمهندس العراقي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررا


----------



## mohammed RIRI (7 ديسمبر 2010)

أنت مشكور


----------



## Dr.a (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## رحمه سعد الغنام (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أريد الدائرة لتطبيقها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماهرجابر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافدة (8 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرآ على الموضوع الرائع والجميل تسلم الايادى


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه على سيرفر آخر
و شكراً لك


----------



## engineer (4 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

